# Nochmal htaccess, kein Zugriff auf die index.htm



## Kyrodust (11. November 2003)

Hi Leute! Ich habe mal so einen ähnlichen Beitrag verfasst, aber bekomme einfach keine Antwort. Ich habe jetzt eine Htaccessabfrage generiert, diese wird auch gestartet, aber wenn ich das PW eingebe werde ich nicht auf index.htm weitergeleitet. Wo liegt der Fehler?

Hier ist der Inhalt der .htaccess

#Verzeichnisschutz
AuthType Basic
AuthName 'Authorisiere dich bitte!'
AuthUserFile /pass/.htpasswd
AuthGroupFile /pass/.htgroup

<Limit GET>
require group myusers
</Limit>


Hir ist der der .htgroup

myusers: LordAlucard


Und hier der der .htpasswd

LordAlucard:12IbR.gJ8wcpc
#(das PW ist 123 ist eh nur ein Test)


Kann mir jemand sagen, woran der Fehler liegt? Sollte das PW falsch codiert sein, kann mir bitte jemand sagen, nach welchem Prinzip das PW codiert wird? Danke im Vorraus...


----------



## Fabian H (11. November 2003)

> aber wenn ich das PW eingebe werde ich nicht auf index.htm weitergeleitet


Was passiert dann? Musst du das Passwort erneut eingeben, oder wird angezeigt, Seite nicht gefunden?



> kann mir bitte jemand sagen, nach welchem Prinzip das PW codiert wird?


Nach DES. Falls dein Webserver unter Windows läuft, musst du nach dem Namen nicht das mit DES verschlüsselte Passwort angeben, sonder es unverschlüsselt einfach Eintragen:
_NickName: passwort_


----------



## Kyrodust (11. November 2003)

Ich werde aufgefordert das PW erneut einzugeben. Was DES ist weiß ich nicht. Ich habe diesen Ausdruck noch nie gehört. Aber ich werde es einfach mal versuchen.


----------



## Spacejumper (19. September 2004)

ja komich ich kenne das Problem ich habe das auch sich auch ne Lösung
ich gebe 3 mal das PW ein und dann sagt  er mir: "Authorization Required"

Ich habe auch die Dateien im ASCII  eingetragen aber ich bekomme es nicht hin!

vielleicht hat die die .htpasswd .htaccess und .htgroup da nicht eingetragen darann kann es liegen!

aber bei mir geht es auch net auch wenn ich das da drin habe.


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. September 2004)

Hier steht alles Wissenswerte dazu.

Du solltest dies allerdings mit mehr Sorgfalt lesen, als du beim Erstellen deines Beitrages hast walten lassen.

Falls der Apache unter Windows läuft, vergiss, was dort zur nicht notwendigen Verchlüsselung steht und sag Bescheid(unter Einhaltung der Netiquette).


----------



## Spacejumper (20. September 2004)

Ich habe es geschafft mit .htaccess
mein Problem war das die .htgroup und die .htpasswd ganz woanders hinkommen
Die dateien kommen bei mir nicht in irgendeinen ordner. bei mir ist der Order für den kram vorgegeben aber die htaccess Datei kommt hin wo ich will.

Davon abgesehen ist mein Pfad auch irgendwie nicht richtig gewesen!

Kleiner Tip:
Wenn ich den Adminbereich (von Server) meiner Seite aufrufe dann kann ich da im Dateimanager die Order schützen lassen und der legt die Dateien Automatisch an.

http://www.[deine seite].xx/admin
da kann ich alles einstellen was ich will!


----------

